# Bloody cheap STC3000



## michael_aussie (11/5/20)

I bought these about 8 years ago for around $30 each .... 
now less than $17 each delivered ... 









STC-3000 High Precision 110V-220V Digital Thermostat Temperature Controller Thermometer Sensor Hygrometer Module


Only US$9.99, buy best STC-3000 High Precision 110V-220V Digital Thermostat Temperature Controller Thermometer Sensor Hygrometer Module sale online store at wholesale price.




www.banggood.com


----------



## Grmblz (11/5/20)

michael_aussie said:


> I bought these about 8 years ago for around $30 each ....
> now less than $17 each delivered ...
> 
> 
> ...


Would like to know the difference between the !000 and the 3000?


----------



## Hangover68 (23/7/20)

STC3000 only has one control circuit, STC1000 has two.


----------

